# Cheese with Raw Milk



## bandana_gyrl (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm hoping this is the right location for this but if not could someone move to the right spot?

I will preface this to say that I am in Ontario and would love some feedback from any Canadian members but if you have similar laws in your state then please give me your two cents as well. Often laws can be similar and it may help me on the right path.

We are in the process of gathering information on having 1 or 2 cows to produce artisanal raw milk cheeses. I have researched the requirements in Ontario and it looks like we may need to have a processing plant in order to do this but the requirements seem lengthy and many not applicable.

If I understand the requirements it looks like anyone selling milk or milk products must be licensed but I can't find and actual laws in regards to or possible exceptions to this law.

Any cheese made would be sold commercially but we are not seeking to expand the farm to make it a dairy farm or a large scale cheese processing plant. It would be cheese made in the farm kitchen and sold at the local farmers market after aging at least 60 days as required. Is a licence still required for a small scale operation out of ones own kitchen?

I tried to contact the dairy farmers association but my email bounced back from the email listed on their website.

Any and all information is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here in the U.S. anyone selling commercially needs at least a Venders License, and the FDA does, for some reason, frown upon selling raw Milk, at least on a commercial basis. However I don't know if this applies to Cheese, since the Milk is "processed" after a fashion during the Cheese making process. Your best bet is to contact Canada's equivalent to the FDA, tell them what you want to do, and see what they have to say.


----------



## bandana_gyrl (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you for your input - it is appreciated!

I have looked into the laws of raw milk cheese processing for sale and the big two seem to be that it is aged a minimum of 60 days and at 34C. 

The processing plant thing seems like overkill to me. The farm will be registered with the provincial farmers association shortly and I know you don't require a license to sell at a farmers market if you make or grow the items on a farm. 

But it looks like if you are processing dairy you need a special license where they come and inspect the property multiple times a year, you need to have certain regulations adhered to, as well as paying for the license yearly. I can understand in a large commercial dairy but in a small homestead with 1 or 2 milking cows it seems over the top. But maybe the regulations seem harsher or there is a separate one for smaller home based operations?

I did try to email the dairy farm association as well as the regulating body of said licensing but one bounced back and the other hasn't yet responded.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is Raw Milk Cheese Really Illegal in the United States?
http://www.wisegeek.org/is-raw-milk-cheese-really-illegal-in-the-united-states.htm
http://www.fda.gov/food/newsevents/constituentupdates/ucm456544.htm
The farm that sells raw milk near me label's it ''FOR ANIMAL FEED ONLY' and is a pain in the neck so I just make cheese from regular milk and add some cream to it, fresh mozzarella is the best.

9for animal feed only

0


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

bandana_gyrl said:


> Thank you for your input - it is appreciated!
> 
> I have looked into the laws of raw milk cheese processing for sale and the big two seem to be that it is aged a minimum of 60 days and at 34C.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you go to a "health food" store in your area and get the names of cheese producers that sell through them, you will probably get a lot more info than from the bigger associations, the province should also have a lot of agricultural information on it's web site, I know ours (Alberta) does.


----------



## bandana_gyrl (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes that would be the regulating body that's email is not working.... Hopefully I will get in touch with some info at the small business administration locally. They apparently have some info on agricultural ventures so hopefully they have some insight.

I know the cheese is legal to sell but before we make it I'd like to know how much it will cost to do it pasteurized vs raw. The raw would definitely be nicer as an option so fingers crossed!!

Oh and yes I will go to the health food store and see if they have further insight.


----------

